# Choosing the right Cassette



## LuMach (Jun 3, 2008)

Let me apologize in advance if this should have been posted in the wheel forum..

I'm a newb when it comes to wrenching, but I'm currently in the process of putting together a new wheelset with slicks on them and I'd like to be able to quickly switch them in/out with my off-road wheels. So my question is, how do I know exactly the cassette I'll need?

I know I need a 9spd SRAM compatible, but what do the "11-23T, 11-32T, etc" numbers mean? I was looking at the stock cassette on my bike and the largest ring says "34T" on it, so would it be safe to assume I need a 11-34T cassette for my new wheelset?

Thanks for any help..


----------



## kfecteau (Sep 11, 2007)

Well from my experience with cassettes, the numbers mean how many teeth each sprocket has. For example since your largest ring says 34t that means it has 34 teeth. If you are looking to get the same cassette that you have you can count up your teeth on that cassette. Another thing is that you can see what sprocket you run on the most with and you can make sure you have that same sprocket on your new cassette. I hope this helps, sorry if my lingo isn't up to speed. 

-Kyle


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

This would probably be best moved to the Drivetrain section. 

If your slicks are for riding on road, you might not need such a low geared cassette, i.e. not as large as 34t large sprocket.


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

The largest number refers to the largest cog (sprocket) on the cassette. 34 would indicate 34 teeth on your largest cassette. The smallest number refers to the smallest cog on your cassette and the number of teeth on it.

You can change these specs based on your desire and the capacity of your rear derailleur.

That is a basic explanation. Follow this link for a better understanding. http://www.sheldonbrown.com/k7.html


----------

